# NOAH: Erster Trailer zur spekatuklären Bibelverfilmung mit Russell Crowe



## SimonFistrich (14. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *NOAH: Erster Trailer zur spekatuklären Bibelverfilmung mit Russell Crowe* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: NOAH: Erster Trailer zur spekatuklären Bibelverfilmung mit Russell Crowe


----------



## Wamboland (14. November 2013)

Schaut nach einem bildgewaltigen Fantasiestreifen aus. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2013)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Schaut nach einem bildgewaltigen Fantasiestreifen aus. Gefällt mir.


 
ja, aber da gibt das heute wesentlich bessere Fantasy, damals was das ja noch nicht so das die sich was am besten Ausdenken konnte erfolgreich waren


----------



## Elvis3000 (14. November 2013)

Bibel meets WOW........


----------



## wind1945 (14. November 2013)

Russel Crow macht großartige Filme.
- Gladiator
- Robin Hood 
- etc

Vllt.gehe ich für NOAH wieder einmal ins Kino

Gruß


----------



## McDrake (15. November 2013)

Bin ein wenig irritiert.
Ok, Bibelfilme haben wirklich eine alte Kinogeschichte.
Aber sowas kommt für mich schon recht unerwartet.

Naja. Immerhin haben sie bei nem Erfolg hoffentlich die Rechte für das neue und alte Testament
oO


----------



## Enisra (15. November 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin ein wenig irritiert.
> Ok, Bibelfilme haben wirklich eine alte Kinogeschichte.
> Aber sowas kommt für mich schon recht unerwartet.
> 
> ...


 
Semi-Zynisch, aber die Autoren die sich das alle ausgedacht haben sind ja doch seit mehr als 75 Jahren tot, dann müsste die Story ja überall Public Domain sein`?
Btw. ich wäre ja dafür das Original zu verfilmen, das Gilgamesh Epos, die Sintflut ist nur ein schwaches Ripoff


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2013)

Visuell ansprechend, guter Cast... Aber richtig episch ?! Nicht so wirklich...


----------



## Odin333 (15. November 2013)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Russel Crow macht großartige Filme.
> - Gladiator
> - Robin Hood
> - etc
> ...


 
Seine Dokumentation "Mit prügel um die Welt" hat mir persönlich noch am besten gefallen.


----------



## Worrel (15. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Semi-Zynisch, aber die Autoren die sich das alle ausgedacht haben sind ja doch seit mehr als 75 Jahren tot, dann müsste die Story ja überall Public Domain sein?


 Es ist scheinbar nicht ganz so einfach. Wenn du zB eine Passage aus der Lutherbibel, revidiert 1984, abdrucken willst, mußt du mindestens einen entsprechenden Absatz dabei setzen:


> Lutherbibel, revidierter Text 1984, durchgesehene Ausgabe, © 1999 Deutsche Bibelgesellschaft, Stuttgart
> Das Portal zur Bibel :: Die-Bibel.de



Der Clou ist nämlich, daß die aktuelle *Übersetzung *copyright geschützt ist.

Nächste Frage: Wie ist das jetzt bei Passagen, die zB als Offsprecher 1:1 Zitat in dem Film vorkommen?


----------



## stawacz (21. November 2013)

ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt,,der trailer is super.und russel crowe&hopkins sind eh hammer


----------



## darkfuneral (21. November 2013)

Ich bin kein Freund der Bibel und habe mit Biblischer Geschichte extrem mühe. Der Film sieht ja gut aus und auch die Startbesetzung, aber wieso ausgerechnet dieses ausgelutschte Bibel-Thema. Mir schaudert es nur...


----------



## Paldonhb (24. November 2013)

Ich bin begeistert. Das Thema Bibel/Noah find ich nie "ausgelutscht".  Interessiert mich sehr


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. November 2013)

Wenn man Battlestar Galactica kennt, dann weiß man, dass auch religiöse Inhalte und Action / Fanatsy sich nicht zwingend beißen müssen. Vor allem, da es hier ja um eine Alttestamentarische Geschichte geht, inspiriert vom Gilgamesch Epos. Wenn es die Macher des Films schaffen sollten ihren Amerikanischen Puritanismus da rauszuhalten, könnte das nen interessanter Film werden.


----------

